# technology ‘pockets’



## CriHart

Hi,
I need a little help.
I can't see how _technology pockets_ can be translated in this case. The whole phrase sounds like this:
_ IT managers can’t support technology ‘pockets’ of non-standard equipment._
Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kraus

Poate sunt "dispozitive tehnologice în format de buzunar", dar nu sunt foarte sigur...


----------



## alitza

Salut,
Pe net gasesc "technology pockets" in sensul de zone geografice (orase) ca centre tehnologice, dar e clar ca nu este cazul aici. Eu as zice sa postezi intrebarea pe forumul "English Only" si in functie de explicatiile pe care le vei primi in engleza, probabil vei reusi sa gasesti si un echivalent in limba romana. Imi pare rau ca nu te pot ajuta altfel.
Alitza


----------



## alitza

Whoa, asta chiar ca-i ciudat: nici un post de azi-dimineatza de la 10 si acum 2 in acelasi minut. Eh, cum circula undele telepatice....


----------



## CriHart

alitza said:


> Whoa, asta chiar ca-i ciudat: nici un post de azi-dimineatza de la 10 si acum 2 in acelasi minut. Eh, cum circula undele telepatice....


 

Thanks you both  Still searching for the meaning. I'll tell you the answer...when I'll find it


----------



## CriHart

CriHart said:


> Thanks you both  Still searching for the meaning. I'll tell you the answer...when I'll find it


 
Am aflat! Se traducea astfel: 

Administratorii IT nu pot asigura suportul pentru echipamentele nestandardizate. 
 
  O zi cat se poate de frumoasa tuturor!


----------

